
Show HN: Stock Screener and Portfolio Management for DIY Equity Investors - sjoebergco
https://eqzen.com/
======
gnu8
Terms of use and privacy policy not ready yet. Let me just fall all over
myself to enter my whole portfolio into your web site.

What are you planning to do with all of that information once you get it? How
does this make money?

~~~
sjoebergco
Hi.

I actually don't get it, portfolio data can be saved to your local filesystem
and is deleted when ending session.

------
wj
Congratulations on releasing your product! I dig the night mode.

I use Finviz as a screener. If I may make a suggestion I would expose more of
the software on the front page to entice potential users to play with it.

~~~
sjoebergco
Hi, thanks for the feedback!

------
short_sells_poo
It looks very nice and clean. I like the design. A few thoughts that occurred
to me immediately:

1\. Who is the target market exactly? I know you say it's for DIY equity
investors. However, I'd expect them to use tools provided by brokerages, which
by and large already have plenty of alerts, filters and tools for maintaining
large equity books.

2\. I like the minimalistic UI design, but it loads 2.5 mb of data. That's a
lot. Ok, 900kb of that seems to be fonts, but that still leaves about 1 mb of
javascript files. On my work computer, it took 3 seconds for the page to
appear (according to Chrome dev tools). Even after caching stuff, it's still
500kb of data loaded on a page refresh. That's a lot of scaffolding for such a
neat and clean UI.

I'd expect a portfolio management tool to offer some tooling for working with
the portfolio as a whole. Without delving into portfolio theory, at the very
least a plot showing constituent metrics (sharpe, vol, returns) and overall
portfolio metrics, and then visualize the change. E.g. how will adding ticker
XYZ affect the portfolio performance?

Calculating an optimal portfolio curve (based on some user input) and then
showing where the current portfolio is in relation to that could also be quite
neat. I believe it's imperative to know whether a particular ticker is just
going to add beta, or actually provide uncorrelated returns (and therefore
diversification). I'd expect investors to consider many factors beyond those
above, but I consider them bare minimum.

I consider benchmarks an important part as well. E.g. I'd like to know how my
portfolio is doing compared to SP500, or Nasdaq. Again, tracking these can
give a lot of information. If my portfolio has a beta of 2 compared to SP500
and no alpha, I might as well buy SPY and with 2x leverage. Conversely,
perhaps my portfolio is not beating SPY, but it is providing uncorrelated
returns to the rest of the US equity market, so it is a nice diversification
to the US economy as whole.

I work in systematic trading, so I'm not entirely the target group for sure,
but the above are tools I would personally find useful to get started.

~~~
sjoebergco
Hi, thanks for the actual feedback!

1\. I'd say somewhere between brokerage account(s), or similar applications,
and spreadsheets, e.g. keeping track of investments made on multiple brokerage
accounts. I currently use spreadsheets for this, but wanted an alternative.

2\. This is definitely something to improve.

I'm currently working on portfolio tooling and your points are very helpful,
thank you.

------
acconrad
How do you use this as a screener? I can't filter on things like EBIT/TEV or
FCF?

------
wsxiaoys
Congrats for the launch! I tried a large number of portfolio management
options and end up using gSheet, listing some features most solutions missed:

1\. Slot based positions instead of ticker based.

2\. Cash management.

3\. Performance tracking based on actual asset rather than latest asset.

~~~
person_of_color
Is there an OSS template for gSheets for portfolio management?

------
subjectHarold
Maybe I am missing something...but what is this? Why would I use this? Where
is the screening stuff?

This looks well-designed. The only thing that occurred from my, admittedly
brief, navigation is the price/percent change on the stock page. These two
parts shouldn't be the same font-size. It makes it harder to scan.

------
martinflack
Interesting. What will the portfolio features be, that are better than my
broker?

FYI, at the moment SPY (S&P 500 ETF) is not available in the ticker search.

~~~
sjoebergco
Hi, only common stocks are included at the moment.

EDIT: Could you expand on what features you are using, or what features are
missing from your broker?

------
theyoungwolf
Interested in the tools you use to build this. Did you build your own
portfolio manager / where is the data coming from?

~~~
nsriv
Here's what WhatRuns shows as the stack for the site, I was curious myself.
[https://www.whatruns.com/website/eqzen.com](https://www.whatruns.com/website/eqzen.com)

~~~
mlevental
I wonder how it knows/why it thinks the backend is py2.7

------
yreg
Looks very nice.

I'm unable to set the number of shares when adding to the portfolio (it always
shows 0).

~~~
andysinclair
Looks like you need to specify number of shares AND a cost.

If you just set a number of shares it is ignored, there should be a warning.

Looks good though, really needs a refresh button on the portfolio screen to
update with latest prices.

~~~
sjoebergco
Hi, thanks for the feedback!

You're right, should add some notification or indication that both are needed,
or just make both available and ignore when calculating portfolio performance.

It actually refreshed automatically every 15s, but maybe a button to switch
between manual and automatic would be helpful anyway?

------
d--b
Good effort. FinViz is quite ahead though.

